# Does this make me a Certified OS nut case



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

So I got this brilliant idea the other day, to make a 22 hour road trip for some old school amps...Well I ended up all night catching babies and went to bed at 6:30 this morning for 4 hours.... I got up and started getting ready for the trip, getting cash together, putting gas in the tank etc... so here I am 2 hours into the trip, going to drive another 6 hours tonight... then sleep a few hours and then get up and drive 3 more hours to meet a guy for some amps...then turn around and drive 11 hours home... 

Now---the deal is that I'm picking up 25 OS amps, 2 preamps and 2 10"s... 

But I think the hardest part will be driving home, wanting to check out the stuff but needing to drive....

So I'm wondering... does this make me an OS nut, a certified nut, stupid or just [email protected]!$ing crazy..?!?... because my wife says I am a card carrying nut case... lol


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Doc that's quite awesome in my book! Drive safe! I am also into lasers and other electronic stuff and in 2007 made a 7 hr trip each way to a laser lab to visit the owner who invited me there to tour it, but it was well worth it! I saw things I had always wished to see, he fired up $50,000 + lab lasers that id never get to see elsewhere, created plasma balls in the air with Nd YAG lasers, and i also purchased a ruby rod and flashlamp, the heart of my ruby laser project!(which I still have half completed lol!) Many coworkers thought I was nuts! If I had amps I could afford and travel for that'd be one awesome drive to clear my head and be a personal getaway! Don't rush to open them, come back get some rest and then open them with a fresh head and enjoy!


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

I could only count twenty amps and two processors :d is it all going to fit in the Viper trunk?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> I could only count twenty amps and two processors :d is it all going to fit in the Viper trunk?


LOL...I asked him if he was getting a U-Haul to pull behind the Viper!

Yes, Doc, you are a certified OS Nut case...but so are most of us! You are just a little further over the top than the rest of us. Over 100 amps in less than a month? I think you might need a prescription...


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Prescription yes, but he can write it out for himself. lol


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah but some of them I've sold... I think when I get home I'll have about 60... it's good to know y'all understand... hehe... but I'm slowing down on buying and gonna concentrate on Benching and Reconditioning when I get home....


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Viper! Then you're clear even if you were making the trip for no partic reason other than for the drive LoL!


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

If you had a navigator beside you I'd ask you for a http://www.travelpod.com/


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I have access to a retired YAG laser that we used in the O.R. if your interested...lmk... I can get it cheap, but the problem is that I don't know whatz cheap for a YAG laser... Keith


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

Well what amps are you picking up now?


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh just OCD...... lolol


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thats true enough... ✌


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Shadowmarx said:


> Nahh just OCD...... lolol


+1 lmao


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

You are a bit obsessed. What kind of gear was ths trip for?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

PPI and RF, bout 12 of each and a couple of MTX, Soundstream and Hifonics amps... thats it...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

oh yeah, 2 OS Soundstream 10's...


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

Doc ProMos said:


> oh yeah, 2 OS Soundstream 10's...


do tell more about these ....


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

honestly I wasn't even interested in them but it was part of the deal...he had them in a box and I didn't even look at them... but I'll check them out when I get home and post them


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

What about a trip for some epic OS gear over the pond ?
\/
\/
\/


Prime mova said:


> http://sell.bizrice.com/selling-lea...-Four-18-inch-Pro-Series-Woofers.html#details
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Doc ..... Looking forward to the pictures of the treasures from your trip.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Prime mova said:


> What about a trip for some epic OS gear over the pond ?
> \/
> \/
> \/


Isn't that from March..??.. is it still available ...???


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Doc ProMos said:


> Isn't that from March..??.. is it still available ...???


Yes, bro, stop nit picking it is from March I just thought It was interesting and said 'active' on the listing. I personally never followed it up but a hardcore car audio picker might


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

You know what? If I had the time & the resources, I'd be doing the same thing (only in a Corvette,  )

In fact, if I had it my way, my life would be like a cross between American Pickers & Top Gear - racing across the country at a high rate of speed, evading the fuzz while hunting down old school audio gear.


----------

